# Something I probably will never find again!



## O shoot it's broken (Dec 14, 2020)

Went on a bottle dig at a 1906 farm on Saturday and got a nice load of bottles and other things as well. What appeared to be just an old steel beam that was laying on an old house foundation turned out to be a nice 3 1/2 foot piece of railroad. It says: Carnegie-ET-USA-1917-lllll . I have been into locomotives and steam locomotives since I was little and this was a nice farm find to me! It weighs probably more than 80 lbs. and i probably took 15 breaks trying carry it to my car, but i made it! I don't know if these are rare (saw on E bay people selling them for $300-$400).




 I


----------



## coreya (Dec 14, 2020)

I use a 1 foot piece of railroad in place of an anvil, someone will want it!


----------



## yacorie (Dec 15, 2020)

coreya said:


> I use a 1 foot piece of railroad in place of an anvil, someone will want it!


Was going to say the same thing


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 15, 2020)

The one I found on eBay was from 1906 and it was $375 free shipping. After fees and what the shipping would cost they would get around $200, but that is what their asking not what it sold for, but I wouldn’t be surprised it it brings that much. You also have to factor in that yours is a couple years newer. Nice find!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 15, 2020)

coreya said:


> I use a 1 foot piece of railroad in place of an anvil, someone will want it!


I have a 14" piece of track I love.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 15, 2020)

I saw a you tube video that the guy ground a horn on one of the end of track. Polished up it looked pretty cool. Looked like a lot of work. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Dec 15, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> The one I found on eBay was from 1906 and it was $375 free shipping. After fees and what the shipping would cost they would get around $200, but that is what their asking not what it sold for, but I wouldn’t be surprised it it brings that much. You also have to factor in that yours is a couple years newer. Nice find!


Yeah I know, but surprised it was up that high. Lots of people viewing it though.


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 15, 2020)

I know several Railroad collectors and they have big pocket books so they can spend big bucks on stuff


----------



## embe (Dec 15, 2020)

Agreed with all above.  Looks like it was torch cut to include the pertinent info, which is cool.


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Dec 15, 2020)

embe said:


> Agreed with all above.  Looks like it was torch cut to include the pertinent info, which is cool.


Yeah it definitely was done on purpose, but I don't know how it got way out in the middle of nowhere or how long its been there. it looks like it was worn out though the one side of the track head is sharper than the other. ( They are supposed to be rounded on both sides)


----------



## embe (Dec 16, 2020)

O shoot it's broken said:


> ( They are supposed to be rounded on both sides)


Makes sense that rail lines wore down over time and needed to be replaced...maybe this a fraction of a section. of a section?

Still a cool find, heavy I bet.


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Dec 16, 2020)

embe said:


> heavy I bet.


Yessir


----------



## butchndad (Dec 17, 2020)

way cool but not sure what to make of this:  Andrew Carnegie's Carnegie Steel Co was founded in 1892 and ceased operations on mar 02, 1901 when sold to, and became part of US Steel.


----------



## O shoot it's broken (Dec 18, 2020)

butchndad said:


> way cool but not sure what to make of this:  Andrew Carnegie's Carnegie Steel Co was founded in 1892 and ceased operations on mar 02, 1901 when sold to, and became part of US Steel.


I know that some companies that buy out other companies use the same name with the new name, like the record player that I have. It used to be Victrola, but now it is RCA Victrola. as they bought the Victrola company.


----------



## Bohdan (Dec 24, 2020)

O shoot it's broken said:


> Went on a bottle dig at a 1906 farm on Saturday and got a nice load of bottles and other things as well. What appeared to be just an old steel beam that was laying on an old house foundation turned out to be a nice 3 1/2 foot piece of railroad. It says: Carnegie-ET-USA-1917-lllll . I have been into locomotives and steam locomotives since I was little and this was a nice farm find to me! It weighs probably more than 80 lbs. and i probably took 15 breaks trying carry it to my car, but i made it! I don't know if these are rare (saw on E bay people selling them for $300-$400).View attachment 215633View attachment 215644 I View attachment 215634View attachment 215632


The weight per yard is stamped on it. - 80# rail weighs 80lbs./yard for example. Height of rail should also equal width of bottom flange.  I'd be glad to sell you all the three foot pieces you want from a historic local railroad. Light weight rail from a narrow gauge line (1890's)or heavy weight from a standard gauge.  $150 a piece (+$100 s&h)  and you can resell them on ebay and double your money or better! Or come and pick up a truckload!


----------



## Skadman4 (Dec 29, 2020)

Found out that the railway that made my homestead house what it was in the community, was removed and moved to the Bynum Army Depot during WWI to facilitate the war efforts 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

